# Can a D&C be charged with a Hysteroscopy?



## khinkle (Aug 10, 2009)

Our Doctor performed a Diagnostic Hysteroscopy with hydrothermal ablation, A bilateral Essure tubal occlusion as well as a D&C of the uterus.  Can we charge out CPT's 58563, 58565 and 58120?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## PBrydon (Aug 11, 2009)

The 58120 is bundled w/ 58563, so you shouldn't bill for it.


----------



## khinkle (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  We were thinking it was bundled.


----------

